
The Most Common Java Pitfalls - based2
https://tech.io/playgrounds/1097/the-most-common-java-pitfalls
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/6pcsst/the_most_commo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/6pcsst/the_most_common_java_pitfalls/)

